# RIP Chadwick Boseman (Black Panther)



## Adephi (29/8/20)

https://www.enca.com/life/black-panther-star-chadwick-boseman-dies-colon-cancer

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88 (29/8/20)

Rip #WakandaForever

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (29/8/20)

Damn man. That's a shame. I really liked him and he played the role of Black Panther perfectly. He will be missed. RIP Your Highness. Wakanda Forever!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/8/20)

Very sad news. He was an excellent actor
But i still think Blank Panther was kak

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (29/8/20)

Rip Chadwick Boseman. We'll remember you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

